# 680.22(b)



## floridaEC (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont do pools, but I say yes, you're right


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

You are correct Chris.

Chris


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have heard someone say you could fuse the pool circuit at 25 amps using 240.4 G and not use a GFCI. I don't think the intent is for that to happen. I think in 2011 the wording is a bit different and I think you could not do this.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, thanks guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

How about a 25 amp breaker and hardwire ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have heard someone say you could fuse the pool circuit at 25 amps using 240.4 G and not use a GFCI. I don't think the intent is for that to happen. I think in 2011 the wording is a bit different and I think you could not do this.


That was me last yr, a loophole.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I would install per NEC and provide my customers with a safe installation by protecting the circuit with GFCI protection. 

A fuse? Seriously?


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

Shockdoc said:


> How about a 25 amp breaker and hardwire ?


And use #14 with a #12 ground..


----------

